# hunting with a spear



## germanmauser (Jan 24, 2013)

Is it legal to hunt with a spear for whitetail in the state of mi?


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

No. Its concidered unethical


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

It is legal to hunt with a spear in Hawaii.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

No, pg 33 of the hunting guide..

Additional Hunting Rules
It is illegal to:

Use snares, traps, cages, nets, pitfalls, deadfalls, spears, drugs, poisons, chemicals, smoke, gas, explosives, ferrets, weasels or mechanical devices other than firearms, crossbows, bows and arrows, or slingshots to take wild birds or animals, except as provided by trapping rules or special permit.


----------



## big show (Sep 10, 2007)

You can't hunt geese with a machete either.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=152199&highlight=Goose

One of the best threads ever!!


----------

